# Healthy Aging - Exercise & Supplements



## SeaBreeze (Mar 22, 2012)

Good article about healthy aging, and the effects of exercise and supplements on conditions like arthritis and dementia...http://www.healthyfellow.com/866/aging-well-news/

PS: A bit more info about arthritis...http://www.natmedtalk.com/wiki/Arthritis


----------



## jaminhealth (Aug 26, 2018)

SeaBreeze said:


> Good article about healthy aging, and the effects of exercise and supplements on conditions like arthritis and dementia...http://www.healthyfellow.com/866/aging-well-news/
> 
> PS: A bit more info about arthritis...http://www.natmedtalk.com/wiki/Arthritis



This is an older thread and I found it somehow.  But I agree totally.  And there is so much more info on the subject.  I love Dr. Google.  

My favorite supplement and it's anti aging too is Grape Seed Extract and I believe it's keeping my brain good at 80.


----------



## C'est Moi (Aug 26, 2018)

None for me, thanks.  I don't use supplements of any type and I don't plan to.   I believe that if you eat a balanced diet, get a bit of exercise, drink plenty of water and get some sun on your skin occasionally you should have all the vitamins and minerals you need.   

Of all my friends, I'm the only one who doesn't use sunscreen because I don't want to smear chemicals on my skin, believing that is healthier than sunshine.   Likewise, I am the only one not taking Vitamin D supplements.  Go figure.


----------



## jaminhealth (Aug 26, 2018)

C'est Moi said:


> None for me, thanks.  I don't use supplements of any type and I don't plan to.   I believe that if you eat a balanced diet, get a bit of exercise, drink plenty of water and get some sun on your skin occasionally you should have all the vitamins and minerals you need.
> 
> Of all my friends, I'm the only one who doesn't use sunscreen because I don't want to smear chemicals on my skin, believing that is healthier than sunshine.   Likewise, I am the only one not taking Vitamin D supplements.  Go figure.



Well I hope you can continue to feel this way.  At 80 I know my supplements have kept from the doc's offices.   And I never used sunscreen either but came in from the sun due to cancer fears.   j


----------



## rgp (Aug 26, 2018)

SeaBreeze said:


> Good article about healthy aging, and the effects of exercise and supplements on conditions like arthritis and dementia...http://www.healthyfellow.com/866/aging-well-news/
> 
> PS: A bit more info about arthritis...http://www.natmedtalk.com/wiki/Arthritis




Ya know...I hate to be so controversial but....

  I have practiced all of the above, + a responsible diet all of my adult life. If this practice / lifestyle,... is supposed to be so good for fighting the condition ? Why did I develop the condition in the first place?


----------



## jaminhealth (Aug 26, 2018)

rgp said:


> Ya know...I hate to be so controversial but....
> 
> I have practiced all of the above, + a responsible diet all of my adult life. If this practice / lifestyle,... is supposed to be so good for fighting the condition ? Why did I develop the condition in the first place?



Wonder what condition did you develop?   I ended  up with osteoarthritis from years of dancing and exercising and genetics and foods but my *immune system is strong*, I don't get sick or vaccines and hardly go to a doctor.  I'm my doctor as much as possible.  

Didn't do my hip replacement and often wish I didn't have that done, as it's messed my whole body up more.  j


----------



## rgp (Aug 26, 2018)

jaminhealth said:


> Wonder what condition did you develop?   I ended  up with osteoarthritis from years of dancing and exercising and genetics and foods but my *immune system is strong*, I don't get sick or vaccines and hardly go to a doctor.  I'm my doctor as much as possible.
> 
> Didn't do my hip replacement and often wish I didn't have that done, as it's messed my whole body up more.  j



 Same as you , osteoarthritis .


   Then you are denying the evidence / advise that was in the posted article...

 It specifically states exercising, dancing is exercise ? and you note exercise aside from that. Yet you developed bad hips. How can this be if the advise is absolutely true?

IMO if exercise & proper diet were the  answer it seems to me that neither of us would have O/A.........and yet we do.

BTW They tell me that I need two hips, one knee & possibly a shoulder. Not sure I want to go there? Not sure anymore that I even trust them?


----------



## jaminhealth (Aug 26, 2018)

All I can say is it's in my genes.  A cousin back East has 6 joint replacements.  She started once Medicare kicked in when she was 65....she's probably 87 or so and I thinks she's still alive, we've lost contact.  

I did one hip replacement and often regret it, I was 72...and live with a MESS.

Genetics plays a huge role and I ate lots of sugars and carbs for a lot of my life.  I don't now at 80...but so much has caused all this damage.

I'm glad I danced, exercised etc...no regrets there as it was the things to do at that time i my life.

I  don't want to do another replacement or joint surgery...they do more damage causing more OA to hit the body.

IF one can afford Prolotherapy, PRP or Stem Cells...this is the way to go. Even if one can get 20-50% relief, that's huge.   I had Prolo dextrose in shoulder 10 yrs ago and got 3 yrs pain free shoulder.  I could use more, but funds and the MD I went to moved from my area keep me back now.  

If one can scrap  up the money, Regenerate don't Operate is the way to go. On the PRP and Stem cells, do a search with Jack Nicholas, Joe Montana and Kobe Bryant and even LaBrone James, they do this work.  

I take supplements for my immune system and am not SICK.  I don't go to eye doctors and not even the dentist anymore as I make my own Coconut Oil toothpaste and believe it's saving me.

I abhor going to any kind of doctor.

Many dancers develop hip problems and go thru hip replacements, jane fonda for example.  I worked in her exercise video company for a while and she was a fanatic and had at least one hip replacement and maybe both I'm not sure.  But she still goes along and making movies at 81.   And I'm sure many dancers and exercise people too.


----------



## rgp (Aug 27, 2018)

jaminhealth said:


> All I can say is it's in my genes.  A cousin back East has 6 joint replacements.  She started once Medicare kicked in when she was 65....she's probably 87 or so and I thinks she's still alive, we've lost contact.
> 
> I did one hip replacement and often regret it, I was 72...and live with a MESS.
> 
> ...




   Well.........don't hang your hat on PRP &/or Stem-cell just yet!

   I had PRP two years ago...no help. Had stem-cell this past Jan, was told that the positive effect would take about one year to begin/be felt. Well, I'm in my eighth month, approaching the ninth , nothing yet.., and loosing hope for it each day. Some days I hurt even more. I find it hard to believe that come Jan 8th [anniversary date of the procedure]...I'll suddenly start feeling better? 
Of course i could be wrong, we'll see .

 Good , bad, or ?? I will post here. Depending on what happens? perhaps it will help someone ? or at the very least save them some serious money.


----------



## jaminhealth (Aug 27, 2018)

I had dextrose Prolo in shoulder about 10 yrs ago and got 3 yrs of pain free shoulder.  I session, 8 jabs by sports MD.  That was my first introduction.   That session cost me $200 back then.  The MD I saw for his moved out of the area and I can't find him.

I've been taking Cosamin DS now in 9th month.  And believe it's helping my damaged knee, from staph infection a couple yrs ago, another story.  

Also feeling some shift with Christopher's Tissue and Bone support.  I'm in my first month.

I'm doing all I can to do NO more surgery, hip job was too much trauma to my body and live with complications.

On the PRP, Dr. Darrow has a long list of yelp reviews on those who have been helped by PRP.  It's pricey and I have  not gone there YET.

Did you do only 1 PRP session or more...that seems to be key as I've heard...2-4 sessions.


----------



## jaminhealth (Aug 27, 2018)

This is my latest "find" for Tissue & Joint.  I've tried so many things in my life and I'm going to hang with this one as I do feel a shift, 2 caps three times daily...and Amazon has a lot of reviews...Price is right.

https://www.amazon.com/Complete-Tis...r=8-3&keywords=christopher+tissue+&+bone&th=1


----------



## rgp (Aug 27, 2018)

jaminhealth said:


> I had dextrose Prolo in shoulder about 10 yrs ago and got 3 yrs of pain free shoulder.  I session, 8 jabs by sports MD.  That was my first introduction.   That session cost me $200 back then.  The MD I saw for his moved out of the area and I can't find him.
> 
> I've been taking Cosamin DS now in 9th month.  And believe it's helping my damaged knee, from staph infection a couple yrs ago, another story.
> 
> ...




 I did only one PRP, but @ $1500 , and absolutely no effect noticed...[except for excruciating pain]......I'm in no hurry to lay down another 3000-4500 more dollars.

That is why I moved on to stem-cell...but again so far no relief. I'm still holding slight hope for something between Sept & Jan?...


----------



## jaminhealth (Aug 27, 2018)

Yikes.. Here is Darrow's Fee Schedule, which is bad enough and he's been doing Prolo work for over 20 yrs and teaches it at UCLA.  I just found a new orotho UCLA MD who does PRP for $650.   I'm not holding my breath, but would love to see insurance help us.  Cortisone and HA injections do nothing and insurance pays:

http://www.stemcellinstitute.com/fees-and-insurance/ 

And I 'm not sure but that PRP session could be a few injections around the joint site.  

As I said the Prolo dextrose I had 10 yrs ago the MD did 8 jabs around the shoulder. 

As Dr. Darrow says, people give up after one session and say it doesn't help...they need more than one session and most average people can't/won't spend the money.

My belief is that if insurance came onboard, many surgeries would be eliminated.

It's Regenerative Medicine.   And then the surgeons wouldn't be making all the bucks with the longstanding surgeries...that many many are left with lifelong complications.  I'm one.  j


----------



## rgp (Aug 28, 2018)

jaminhealth said:


> Yikes.. Here is Darrow's Fee Schedule, which is bad enough and he's been doing Prolo work for over 20 yrs and teaches it at UCLA.  I just found a new orotho UCLA MD who does PRP for $650.   I'm not holding my breath, but would love to see insurance help us.  Cortisone and HA injections do nothing and insurance pays:
> 
> http://www.stemcellinstitute.com/fees-and-insurance/
> 
> ...




  " Cortisone and HA injections do nothing and insurance pays:"

 Of course, it keeps the system running...<grin>

  "It's Regenerative Medicine. And then the surgeons wouldn't be making all the bucks with the longstanding surgeries...that many many are left with lifelong complications. I'm one. "

  And if procedures improve & and positive benefits become well known? That   eliminates much of big pharma...and the docs are heavily invested IN big pharma.

  "As Dr. Darrow says, people give up after one session and say it doesn't help...they need more than one session and most average people can't/won't spend the money."

Then they need to either lower the first procedure costs , or do something to yield better results. If for example I would have had better results from my 'first' PRP?...I would have already had more. But with no improvement in the joint, and a week of even more pain..$1500 out of pocket..I'm not real quick to ask for more.

Same with this stem cell, if I get nothing from it after a full year, [as they suggested] say by end of this coming Jan. I won't 'try-it' again. But! if I get just 25% percent relief of pain, & 25% increase in mobility! Hell yes, I'll be on the phone, scheduling my next session.


----------



## jaminhealth (Aug 28, 2018)

Not all PRP costs 1500 per session.  Too bad you are not close to Dr. Darrow's practice.  Right in our town I understand Dr. Ted Fields charges 1000 for PRP....so all in all Darrows are lowest but then I found Dr. Simimi who charges 650 for PRP.  But again 2-4 or so needed by most.

Even with the HA series, one is supposed to get 3 sessions, I did and it did nothing....this was years ago at 2 different times.  Insurance dished out l000's....

It's all upside down...our system.   Hope some changes are on the way but I'm not  holding breath.  j


----------



## rgp (Aug 28, 2018)

Agree to a point, but the failure of the one, makes me loose enthusiasm for it. And I was told, that I should feel [some] improvement almost immediately ! And I did not, so....


----------



## jaminhealth (Aug 28, 2018)

I  hear you on  your enthusiasm, and if I didn't have such great success with Prolo and my shoulder I would  not be enthused.  Why not look into straight Prolotherapy.

http://www.getprolo.com/


Just like drugs, this work keeps Advancing with so called better solutions.  Often the tried and tested solutions and drugs work just fine.  

I find this true for me with the thyroid med I take, it's the original and not the newer synthroid cwap that the population is taking.   I take an old class of BP med too.


----------



## rgp (Aug 28, 2018)

jaminhealth said:


> I  hear you on  your enthusiasm, and if I didn't have such great success with Prolo and my shoulder I would  not be enthused.  Why not look into straight Prolotherapy.
> 
> http://www.getprolo.com/





 That's what i had two years ago.


----------



## jaminhealth (Aug 28, 2018)

Oh I'm confused...so you have Dextrose Prolo a few years ago and  no success either.

And had PRP and no success with 1 session?  

No stem Cells yet, and with what you are saying I would not even bother with S.C.'s...


----------



## rgp (Aug 28, 2018)

jaminhealth said:


> Oh I'm confused...so you have Dextrose Prolo a few years ago and  no success either.
> 
> And had PRP and no success with 1 session?
> 
> No stem Cells yet, and with what you are saying I would not even bother with S.C.'s...




No....

 I had at the beginning about three years ago.....corticosteroid injection No help

 Then about a year later [two years ago]  PRP with Hyaluronic acid , four needles at one time in the joint. No help

 Then this past January , full-on autologous  stem-cell injections. Hoping STILL...for perhaps relief from that.

 If that yields no help?...I'm pretty much done, I've done what I can, short of surgery. Which I really do not want.

 I'll just continue as I am [most days, allot of pain] till I croak.......


----------



## exwisehe (Sep 18, 2018)

I decided to go back and review this thread.  

No supplements have ever worked for me, and I've tried to take care of myself and get regular exercise, but lately I've been "listless" and without much energy.  Even on bike rides, I don't go but about 6 or 7 miles along the greenway (I used to go 10 or 12 miles routinely)

I wonder how many of you use dietary supplements of any kind and if they work for you.

I also have a question about a fairly new supplement called TeloGenesis that has sparked a lot of interest in me.  It claims to do wonders for the energy level and also enhance a lot of bodily functions, such as the brain (memory and other things)

Has anyone here ever heard of it or taken it?  (you can easily find it on the internet)

Its fairly expensive, but if it lives up to the great reviews of those who have taken it, I'm willing to give it a try.

What do you think?


----------



## jaminhealth (Sep 18, 2018)

I'll look at the product you mention later, but for ME I'm so sold on Grape Seed Extract and headed to my 24th yr of taking it.  I'm 80  and still others say I look in 60's, but arthritis is my pain in the A$$...Grape Seed Ex cleans our blood and thins it and works on circulation bodywide.   I don't use the below product but I really like the company's overivew of Grape Seed Ex and all it addresses:

http://grapeseedextract.com/


----------



## exwisehe (Sep 18, 2018)

Thanks a lot.  I'll look into that.


----------



## rgp (Sep 18, 2018)

CBD oil becoming illegal in Ohio. The lawmakers are saying it must be sold in  approved dispensaries only. Not the hemp shops / health food stores where it is currently available . Trouble is....there are *no* approved dispensaries as of yet. [they need to get all the right people in place....that they want to make money] IMO. Then MJ will be made legal, and the dispensaries will open.

One of the current sellers is defying the order to remove it from the shelf. But I think he's about to be closed by the law??


----------



## Keesha (Sep 18, 2018)

In Canada all cannabis will be 100% legal this October 17/2018.
The industry has really increased our revenue and colleges and universities are starting to teach courses about it. 
CBD oil SHOULD be legal. There’s little to no THC in it so I can’t possibly be classified as a dangerous drug.


----------



## jaminhealth (Sep 18, 2018)

I buy CBD oil in drops and also ointments and get mine mostly on ebay, but honestly haven't found one that does much.  One has to spend lots $$$ and buy high mg CBD content.  It's all legal here in CA but is stalled in more stores opening.  Lots of dangers coming out in the vaping stuff.  I won't go there.

My daughter uses NuLeaf and she buys it online and it's drops and has some THC in it...it's pricey and can't see me buying it as funds are not that fluid for me.  She says NuLeaf is the real good stuff.  

More later.


----------



## rgp (Sep 19, 2018)

jaminhealth said:


> I buy CBD oil in drops and also ointments and get mine mostly on ebay, but honestly haven't found one that does much.  One has to spend lots $$$ and buy high mg CBD content.  It's all legal here in CA but is stalled in more stores opening.  Lots of dangers coming out in the vaping stuff.  I won't go there.
> 
> My daughter uses NuLeaf and she buys it online and it's drops and has some THC in it...it's pricey and can't see me buying it as funds are not that fluid for me.  She says NuLeaf is the real good stuff.
> 
> More later.



 I as well never received any relief from CBD , in oil or balm. But..for those that it does help, I think the politicians & the law screwing around with it is a damn sin.
It's all about getting the money flowing to those that [they] want to get it.


----------

